# NET-BROADCASTEVENTWINDOW not responding at windows shutdown. How to fix?



## BKSinAZ (Oct 29, 2004)

Upon shutting my computer, I always get a program not responding window. It does give me the option to end task. The program is .NET-BROADCASTEVENTWINDOW 

This is a newly formated and reinstalled machine (I did it)
Did not have this issue before Windows xp reinstall.

How do I fix?


----------



## ChiefSmoke (Aug 12, 2005)

*NET-BroadcastEventWindow what is it and how do i make it go away?*

i have the same problem as him up there^ and ive had it thru my last 3 reformats it starts as soon as i update XPs updates from what ive seen in the forums it would seem that is has somthing to do with net frame work 1.1 i dont even know what net frame work 1.1 is or what it does i just know that it is required to run some software and games like War Hmmer 40.000 fire warrior and other software i know there has been several issues with net frame work 1.1 and there has been several patches released it seems to me that it needs another patch because i have done everything within my abilitys to fix this problem but no matter what i do it still says NET-BroadcastEventWindow is not responding when i shut down my PC if anyone knows or has the ability to fix this error please let me know you can leave a post or E-mail me at [email protected] thank you! :sayyes:


----------



## ChiefSmoke (Aug 12, 2005)

*in just a matter of hours after my first post up there^*

i fixed the NET-BroadcastEventWindow is not responding at shut down problem this is what i did i downloaded the .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package from : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E3-F589-4842-8157-034D1E7CF3A3&displaylang=en 
and i reinstalled net.framewaork 1.1 and then i rebooted my machine and the problem was gone .then i went to the microsoft update site and even thoe i had had all the critical updates allready installed prior to reinstalling netframework 1.1 since i reinstalled it there were now 9 new critical updates for XP . even thoe i was affraid that those updates might have been the cause of the problem and it might make the problem come back i downloaded the updates and installed them anyways and the problem is still gone so my advise to anyone experiencing a problem with NET-BroadcastEventWindow not responding when they try to shut down there machine would be to download net.framework 1.1 Redistributable and reinstall it then go back to windows updates and reinstall all the critical updates and you should be good to go


----------



## ChiefSmoke (Aug 12, 2005)

years go by and no one even bothers to say thnx for the help ChieSmoke. OK I C how U R


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hehehe...i'm sure he meant to say thanks if that's any consolation?? :smile:


----------



## Photini (Apr 28, 2010)

ChiefSmoke said:


> years go by and no one even bothers to say thnx for the help ChieSmoke. OK I C how U R


I'll say Thank You! All these years later and you've just fixed my computer's issue. Good thing the problem didn't change!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. Feel better? :wave:


----------

